# Generac GP5500 and bounce house blower - breaker trips



## cos (May 9, 2017)

My appologies if this is not the correct section to post....

I have a new Generac GP5500 portable generator and thought Ii'd use it to power the single blower for a bounce house.
I thought that the genset was strong enough but when switching on the blower motor it would runs for 2-3 seconds then trip the breakers. After a few attempts it would start and stay on.

The blower was probably a 2HP (1491W), had a NEMA 5-15 plug and looked intact meaning no apparent attempts to repair or retrofit. Is 5500W (6875W surge/starting) not enough?
I'm thinking the dudes blower (it wasn't my bounce house or blower) may be old and worn and lost much efficiency.......maybe?

Is there a kit that can act like a "hard start" for electric motors similar to those I've read bout for A/C compressor kits?


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

Ebay, etc. has a lot of them, under $20.00, haven't fooled with one in a long time, will let someone else chime in. I think I'd get an amprobe and try to see what kind of current is being pulled before modifying anything.


----------



## thehandyman1957 (Feb 11, 2017)

I agree, I would be checking the draw of that motor. There should be no way a 2hp motor would be too much for that gen set. Heck, you could hook up a 12,000 btu air conditioner and it wouldn't do that. I say somethings fishy with the blower motor. But If you have a large ac you could hook it up to it would at least help to see if it was something in your gen set.


----------

